# It helps with ONR



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone say to me the dilution that is applied to a diffuser by ONR? 20:1??

As it does it in this video with the atomizer (there wanted to know which is his dilution)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I presume you mean a spray bottle??

I put one cap full of ONR in my litre spray bottle. Then two capfuls of ONR in a 5L bucket.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

The 20:1 dilution is for Quick Detailer, for a car wash use 250:1. That's 4ml ONR per litre of water.


----------



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I presume you mean a spray bottle??
> 
> I put one cap full of ONR in my litre spray bottle. Then two capfuls of ONR in a 5L bucket.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


Yes spray bottle.

1 stopper seems to me to be too much to use as use of wash of cars


----------



## pipo631 (Nov 27, 2010)

Duke Wellington said:


> The 20:1 dilution is for Quick Detailer, for a car wash use 250:1. That's 4ml ONR per litre of water.


250 so much? To use as use of wash of cars


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Deleted my own post...Scrap it, I read post wrong maybe... ignore me


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i put 15ml in a 2 litre pump sprayer for the pre wash


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Always used a strong mix in my 2 litre sprayer, about 40-50ml, really helps soften any grime and lossens the dead fly debris.
30ml to 10ltrs of water for the wash, works very effectively and gives something back to the finish I:E gloss.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just use the same solution as you do for washing the car. I use some of the wash solution in a 1 litre sprayer as a pre wash.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Just use the same solution as you do for washing the car. I use some of the wash solution in a 1 litre sprayer as a pre wash.


I've tried that but to be honest I've decided to go for 1:10 dilution of APC which easily shifts the dirt before I get on to ONR-ing the car...


----------

